# .......



## Claymore (4 Oct 2016)

........


----------



## dynax (4 Oct 2016)

awesome =D> =D> =D>


----------



## NazNomad (4 Oct 2016)

:tongue9: Amazing.


----------



## n0legs (4 Oct 2016)

You gotta' be happy with that. Superb =D>


----------



## Woodchips2 (4 Oct 2016)

Well done again Brian =D> =D> =D> 

Regards Keith


----------



## linkshouse (5 Oct 2016)

Another lovely piece Brian.

Is it glued to the back board or just sat on it?

Regards

Phill


----------



## bugbear (5 Oct 2016)

Claymore":owsaqj7k said:


> Next year I am making a *life sized* Osprey



:shock: :shock: :shock: 

http://www.ospreys.org.uk/osprey-facts/

_147-166cm wingspan, 56-60cm in length, 1400g in weight_

BugBear


----------



## Claymore (5 Oct 2016)

.......


----------



## Claymore (5 Oct 2016)

......


----------



## donwatson (6 Oct 2016)

An amazing piece of work. Thanks for showing Brian.


----------

